# How did the quarantine with your spouse go ?



## vintagetriplex (Aug 1, 2020)

For me it wasn’t so bad because we live in a fairly big house and when I don’t want to be around my wife (no one wants to be around their spouse 24/7) for whatever reason, I go in another room. Either the baseman or the guest bedroom and I put a do not disturb sign on the door.










But I know a lot of people don’t have a house. A lot of couples live in small one bedroom apartments or studios and I know that being around your spouse all the time is not fun. And quarantine was pretty much a tough marriage test for them. How did quarantine with your spouse go ? Did you enjoy being around your spouse 24/7 or was it like most couples who sometimes want to rip each other’s heads off ? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

vintagetriplex said:


> I put a do not disturb sign on the door.


Wow. You just keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## vintagetriplex (Aug 1, 2020)

bobert said:


> Wow. You just keep getting worse and worse.


I don’t see how that’s bad. I just want space from time to time. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

vintagetriplex said:


> I don’t see how that’s bad. I just want space from time to time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


The image you attached, is that the sign you use?

There's nothing wrong with needing space sometimes, but you and every "other" iPod touch user go about these issues the wrong way.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

vintagetriplex said:


> For me it wasn’t so bad because we live in a fairly big house and when I don’t want to be around my wife (no one wants to be around their spouse 24/7) for whatever reason, I go in another room. Either the baseman or the guest bedroom and I put a do not disturb sign on the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that being round your spouse all the time isnt fun. Maybe not for you, but we are together nearly all the time anyway, so lockdown was no different really. I love being with him, he is good company and we both feel very relaxed together.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, when you have a spouse that you just enjoy being with, it's not a problem. We have a good sized house, but we don't go somewhere else to "get away" from one and other. We also would not put up a "do not disturb" sign. We are the opposite actually, 15 years in and we say things like, "no you're not disturbing me, I love you". "You're not a bother, I love you." We do our own things...he works on his old truck, I paint....but we each/both stop if the other wants/needs something. 

We've also not really quarantined. We didn't have to go to work for awhile, but we hang out, go see our kids, hang out with friends, have the kids and grands over. We did miss a few "Date Nite" dinners out, but we got take out and hung out together anyway. If anything, quarantine gave us some MORE QUALITY time together!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It's not about if you love your spouse the most or whatever. It's about what type of person you are. Lots of people MUST have space, and I am one of those. I think about half of people need space. Anyone with any introversion anywhere on the scale needs some space and time to themselves. Some privacy. I don't even think it's healthy to not want ever to be separated, just like it's probably not healthy to always have to be alone. I'm social but I also have a big element of introversion. But more than that, I grew up pretty autonomously doing things for myself, planning my own day, entertaining myself. It was a gift being able to do that and made me strong. 

If a person is a Stage 4 clinger, then they need to find another Stage 4 clinger, I guess. If a person needs space, they need to find another self-contained person who also likes some space. 

It's called boundaries. I see nothing wrong with setting clear boundaries and using the humorous sign. Pretty sure in an emergency, everyone would feel free and probably often does, interrupt anyway, such are the limits of human courtesy.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Anyone with any introversion anywhere on the scale needs some space and time to themselves.


Word!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

What's this about being around your spouse all the time isn't fun? It's been a blast. Basically, an early retirement test run. Lots of sex, I've been teaching her to use tools in the workshop, we built a project together and binged a lot of movies. Next week her school fully reopens and I'm going to miss her being around all day. But we're still basically newlyweds so everything's still shiny and new. Now, if we'd been stuck in an 800 sqft studio apartment in a big city, who knows how it would have worked out. I would like to think the same.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

So I'm an introvert, and BB (Beloved Buddhist) and I enjoy being around each other all the time. During the quarantine, we have both been able to retain our jobs (apparently we are "essential"), and he works out of the home while I worked remotely even before quarantine But we can't wait to be together, and when we are, we literally sit beside each other and cuddle up or do whatever we do together. So far we've built stuff, repaired stuff, taken rides on the motorcycle...I mean you name it, we do it together. 

When we have that feeling of wanting to recharge our batteries, I think we tend to "parallel play". We sit in the same room, near each other, and do our own thing ... but together. LOL


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LoL! Still putting the feelers out are ya?

Mrs. C and I were already around each other 24/7. We work every day together and spend our off time together as well.

She is my mate. That is something you cannot comprehend so keep reaching.😉


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Eleven days ago you were living in an apartment complex and spying on female neighbors. Now, you live in a fairly large house. The devil is in the details.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's not about if you love your spouse the most or whatever. It's about what type of person you are. Lots of people MUST have space, and I am one of those. I think about half of people need space. Anyone with any introversion anywhere on the scale needs some space and time to themselves. Some privacy. I don't even think it's healthy to not want ever to be separated, just like it's probably not healthy to always have to be alone. I'm social but I also have a big element of introversion. But more than that, I grew up pretty autonomously doing things for myself, planning my own day, entertaining myself. It was a gift being able to do that and made me strong.
> 
> If a person is a Stage 4 clinger, then they need to find another Stage 4 clinger, I guess. If a person needs space, they need to find another self-contained person who also likes some space.
> 
> It's called boundaries. I see nothing wrong with setting clear boundaries and using the humorous sign. Pretty sure in an emergency, everyone would feel free and probably often does, interrupt anyway, such are the limits of human courtesy.


I am an introvert, and we have a small house, but because I feel so relaxed with my husband and can be myself with him, I dont feel the need to have to go off and shut myself away. 
With people I dont know so well, I can only spend so much time with them as I get so drained. The op hasnt got a close relationship with his wife, he has shown that by his other posts.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Everyone has different needs. Everyone's idea of closeness is different.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

We've loved it. Had no issues at all. We have a big house too though, so we're lucky in that regard, but I've loved having my husband working from home, I'm going to miss him when he goes back, but that won't be any time soon.

I'm secretly hoping he'll end up working at least part time at home and part time in the office hehehe.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

So far, no worries. None really expected. 

But, I have to admit as an essential worker I have been in the office 95% of my regular days.


----------



## Atlas99 (Oct 1, 2020)

Cromer said:


> What's this about being around your spouse all the time isn't fun? It's been a blast. Basically, an early retirement test run. Lots of sex, I've been teaching her to use tools in the workshop, we built a project together and binged a lot of movies. Next week her school fully reopens and I'm going to miss her being around all day. But we're still basically newlyweds so everything's still shiny and new. Now, if we'd been stuck in an 800 sqft studio apartment in a big city, who knows how it would have worked out. I would like to think the same.


How long have you been married for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> *I am an introvert, and we have a small house, but because I feel so relaxed with my husband and can be myself with him, I dont feel the need to have to go off and shut myself away.*
> With people I dont know so well, I can only spend so much time with them as I get so drained. The op hasnt got a close relationship with his wife, he has shown that by his other posts.


Yup, I'm like two different people if I am to compare the relationship I had with my ex-wife to the relationship I have now with my partner. Like night and day.

With my ex I would be locking myself up in my man-cave to recharge but with my now partner I recharge when I'm around her.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm not married but I did have to quarantine with my BF of about 16 months in a one bedroom apartment for about 6 weeks. My children are all very high risk and I work with Covid patients so I did not want to bring it home to them. 

We had a blast, so much so that I felt guilty because it seemed like I was in heaven even though I was away from my kids. I did call and talk to my kids or text them almost daily so I was in touch and I took care of lots of things for them from afar, I just didn't get to see them in person. 

BF and I had a great time hanging out together, binged watched some shows, cooked together, and learned we can share a small space pretty damn easily. I loved it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

notmyjamie said:


> I'm not married but I did have to quarantine with my BF of about 16 months in a one bedroom apartment for about 6 weeks. My children are all very high risk and I work with Covid patients so I did not want to bring it home to them.
> 
> We had a blast, so much so that I felt guilty because it seemed like I was in heaven even though I was away from my kids. I did call and talk to my kids or text them almost daily so I was in touch and I took care of lots of things for them from afar, I just didn't get to see them in person.
> 
> BF and I had a great time hanging out together, binged watched some shows, cooked together, and learned we can share a small space pretty damn easily. I loved it.


Makes me wonder if quarantine should be mandatory for pre marital couples considering how much **** could be avoided judging by some of the cases out there of domestic violence and worse!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> I'm not married but I did have to quarantine with my BF of about 16 months in a one bedroom apartment for about 6 weeks. My children are all very high risk and I work with Covid patients so I did not want to bring it home to them.
> 
> We had a blast, so much so that I felt guilty because it seemed like I was in heaven even though I was away from my kids. I did call and talk to my kids or text them almost daily so I was in touch and I took care of lots of things for them from afar, I just didn't get to see them in person.
> 
> BF and I had a great time hanging out together, binged watched some shows, cooked together, and learned we can share a small space pretty damn easily. I loved it.


It's great when a couple can go around naked whenever they want.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Atlas99 said:


> How long have you been married for, if you don't mind me asking?


We've been together for just over two years. My first marriage was 30 years.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It's great when a couple can go around naked whenever they want.


That's us! No kids, out in the country where no neighbors can see us, and the pool! OMG the pool! We have to give my stepdaughter a warning when we use the pool though, she lives in a MiL apartment on the property. I don't want any accidental exposures that could ruin her mind forever LOL. Our doormat says "If we take a few minutes to answer, it's because we have to put on pants. Please understand."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've had a few tiffs these past 6 months, but nothing too serious. Years ago we traveled full-time in a small RV for two years, so we know we get along and like each other even in very close quarters. Apparently, that still works for us, and we even have nearly as much sex as we did 17 years ago.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I think it really could have helped our marriage.

I never had to quarantine, essential worker. I am gone 6 days a week throughout this.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

We're not married yet, but quarantine was awesome for my SO (of 5 years) and I. We moved in together in March of 2019, so we'd been living together for just about a year when everything shut down. Honestly, we LOVED having all the time together. We both enjoyed getting to have lunch together every day, seeing one another when we were taking little breaks from work, and just knowing we were both in the house together. We spent our weekends working on house and garden projects, planning future projects, wedding planning, and just generally enjoying each other's company. 

We're both kinda sad about me being back in the office nearly full-time now. We miss the togetherness.


----------

